
Imran Khan: The World Can’t Ignore Kashmir. We Are All in Danger - salqadri
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/30/opinion/imran-khan-kashmir-pakistan.html
======
knowThySelfx
[http://www.indiandefencereview.com/spotlights/op-topac-
the-k...](http://www.indiandefencereview.com/spotlights/op-topac-the-kashmir-
imbroglio-i/2/)

Read about: "Pakistan's Aims and Plans"

~~~
knowThySelfx
This will give you a picture of how Kashmiri youths where radicalized and
poisoned by years of propaganda and turned into fighters for Pakistan.

With the current situation, a plebiscite is out of question.

